# Xtrail 2.2 Diesel Engine Knocking When Accelerating Please Help !



## jay0000 (Mar 6, 2010)

hi there 
Just a few days ago my engine started making a knocking sound when accerating quite hard what could it be ?

its using a bit more fuel than before but the engine sounds normal when idling 

im new to the forum and ive been told you get some advice from you guys 
i hope you can help 

many thanks jay


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how can you tell it's knock when it's a diesel? I don't mean to be sarcastic, but I have a tdi jetta. It sounds like it's knocking stock, because that's what they sound like.

Additional fuel use you said. Bad glow plug perhaps?


----------



## herald (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi jay di you get to the bottom of your knock underload i have a similar fault and can't nail the fault
cheers herald


----------

